# I got my SECOND set of First Lap cars today.....



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

It looks like I'll be calling Amy Curl (her name is on my shipping labels) at AW Tuesday morning. I received a second set of First Lap cars today(they may have come yesterday, they were on my front porch) and a second chrome '55 Chevy. The "problem" is I only paid (by check) for one set, which I received on Dec 23rd. 
Has anyone else received a second shipment by mistake??? 
Of course, now that I think about it...................... who would admit it if they did???

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well...
You did...
And no. I don't mean that in a bad way...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I ordered a set on the 24th and have NOT received them yet. Wait till Tuesday I guess.

'doba


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You're Honest man Bob....I salute you...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NICE, cool freebie. If you would be interested in kicking me 2 or 3 for half price i'll paypal ya pronto. your choice of cars too. pm me.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rawafx said:


> It looks like I'll be calling Amy Curl (her name is on my shipping labels) at AW Tuesday morning. I received a second set of First Lap cars today(they may have come yesterday, they were on my front porch) and a second chrome '55 Chevy. The "problem" is I only paid (by check) for one set, which I received on Dec 23rd.
> Has anyone else received a second shipment by mistake???
> Of course, now that I think about it...................... who would admit it if they did???
> 
> ...


 Just another example of why I really like the people here on HT!
Bob, you are too cool for words. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hate to say it, but I probably would keep quiet on it.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Hate to say it, but I probably would keep quiet on it.


You should probably keep quiet about keeping quiet about it...*ELBOWS SETH* *snicker* :tongue: 

If I got a double set....It would be a very tough decision....

I would hope to be like Bob.....the mind is strong...but the flesh is weak...especially when the flesh is holding a slotcar controller...


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

One of the things that makes it tough is the fact that I have kept every new JL/AW car I have bought(I have bought every one they have released, including the Pullbacks) in it's original packaging. I was planning on getting a few of the new ones to try out the newer chassis. The rest of the new cars that have come out from Tomy/RaceMasters and Life Like/Walthers I have opened. 
I just went and counted all of the new cars I have bought since the Chaparral 2D's came out........63. And I still need to get the new Life Like Twin Pack of the #38 and #88 cars. And yes, the urge is strong to open a couple of the new AW cars and give them a good going over to see how well they run.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would expect that when they caught up with their paperwork, they'd catch on and bill you again. That's why it pays to be honest ... you're probably gonna get caught anyway.. and then what would you say? 

A few years back a hobby shop I buy from sent a Wizzard Extreme in with my order. You know the ones that run for something like 70 bucks. I struggled with my conscience, said nothing ... and then I got an email a few weeks later saying "hey, how did you like the Wizzard freebie I threw you" Then I felt like a real ass because this guy was giving me a present for buying so much stuff from him, and I didn't even thank him for it. I was too embarrassed.

So to relieve my guilt and embarrassment... I spend another 300 bucks with him over the next month or so. From then on I decided it was better to be honest. You NEVER look bad being honest... and you'll sleep better too


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> . . . You NEVER look bad being honest... and you'll sleep better too


True.

'doba


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just looked at the Auto World web site and they have posted that the chrome '55 Chevys are SOLD OUT. Maybe when I call Amy I'll tell her go ahead and charge me for that one and I'll send the others back. One of my buddies mentioned wanting to get that one. Heck, maybe before the day is over I'll end up buying the second set, too.


Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If you didn't, you know it would come back to haunt you. What's that saying about "what goes around, comes around". Hmmmmmmmmmmmm!  rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Even if you don't factor anything else in remember Tom Lowe uses these forums!


Rawafx said:


> I just looked at the Auto World web site and they have posted that the chrome '55 Chevys are SOLD OUT. Maybe when I call Amy I'll tell her go ahead and charge me for that one and I'll send the others back. One of my buddies mentioned wanting to get that one. Heck, maybe before the day is over I'll end up buying the second set, too.
> 
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Good for you Bob. Always best to be honest.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I ordered a 40 gig hard drive from the i-net and got two. I called the place and they told me to keep both of them. Maybe AW will do the same thing.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> I ordered a 40 gig hard drive from the i-net and got two. I called the place and they told me to keep both of them. Maybe AW will do the same thing.


LOL...when I upgraded to DSL..I got two routers...when I contacted them to make sure I wouldnt get two charges...the guy said ..no extra...keep it for a spare....it isnt worth the paperwork to try and return it...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I would expect that when they caught up with their paperwork, they'd catch on and bill you again. That's why it pays to be honest ... you're probably gonna get caught anyway.. and then what would you say?
> 
> A few years back a hobby shop I buy from sent a Wizzard Extreme in with my order. You know the ones that run for something like 70 bucks. I struggled with my conscience, said nothing ... and then I got an email a few weeks later saying "hey, how did you like the Wizzard freebie I threw you" Then I felt like a real ass because this guy was giving me a present for buying so much stuff from him, and I didn't even thank him for it. I was too embarrassed.
> 
> So to relieve my guilt and embarrassment... I spend another 300 bucks with him over the next month or so. From then on I decided it was better to be honest. You NEVER look bad being honest... and you'll sleep better too


It doesn't matter if Auto World catches their mistake. THEY CAN'T BILL YOU! The law says if you recieve something in the mail addressed to you that you DID NOT order, you DO NOT have to pay for it. Just call the post office and ask them. 

But contacting Auto World and returning it would be the right thing to do. But I would make them pay shipping. You shouldn't be out any money because of their mistake. Randy.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

That chrome 55 must be the one I would have ordered had they not been sold out! I would notify AW, however I would ask that they pick up the return postage. (It won't be the $12.95 we paid) Yeah I know that Mr. Lowe has to pay someone (maybe Ms. Curl) to put the orders together and print the UPS labels, however I did flinch @ the shipping cost. I believed that $8.00 was the most I payed from the online retailers when I purchased cases of 12. While I do hope that my modest investment in the 1st lap cars turns a modest return, I also supported the club promotion because I realize the sooner Mr. Lowe gets a return on his investment the sooner he can consider new bodies. I realize that a set of cars isn't going to break AW, However having complained about the lack of body styles under Playing Mantis I couldn't bring myself to try to "get over" by keeping the duplicate order. If 5% of the orders were duplicated it could affect the return on investment. We need more resources out there not less.
I know this is off topic but the 1st lap cars did appear to ride rather high, like 4x4s. The regular release that I've seen on Ebay appear to be lower. Is this the case or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

It's an illusion. I though cubed '55s had a different stance when I first got them, but after noticing how the twist-ties have the cars bound, things came into focus. The clear-red FL bodies really give a different look.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

*good ole bob*

I race with bob here in nc and has built alot of my cars man if you want a fast tjet he is the man to c and he has one of the largest collection of slots ho i have ever seen i bet he has close to 5,000 cars if you can think of a car you would love to have he has it .period


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You're a good man!!!!! Honesty always pays off. I found a wallet once and returned it to the owner (lived a few blocks away from store where I found it). There was 20 bucks in it. They tried to give me $40 for saving them from having to get new IDs and such, I didn't take the money. I was glad to help.


Jerry


----------

